# Boomerang



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Is anyone know about boomerang here, which is the good brand or how to make a one?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Guess our mates from Down Under could help with this one. Always wanted to try one, looks like a challange. In the right hands they are very effictive hunting weapons from what I have read.
Philly


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think 99% of all boomerangs come from China.

It is possible to make one. There are lots of plans on the internet that show how they can be made from plywood.

However, being popular toys, they are cheap to buy in precision injection moulded plastic. I would buy a selection of those rated for beginners while you learn to throw and progress onto making your own only when you've mastred the art of throwing. Otherwise you may not know whether failure to fly properly is down to your throw or the boomerang.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very hard to get a hold the genuine article.

Even most of the ones made these days by the Aboriginals are purely decorative only for sale in tourist shops.

I'm heading out west in late Jan for a few weeks, I'll see if I can find any of the locals willing to make a few.

Or you can try http://www.boomerangsales.com/


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

philly said:


> Guess our mates from Down Under could help with this one. Always wanted to try one, looks like a challange. In the right hands they are very effictive hunting weapons from what I have read.
> Philly


It depends on which kind, the returning one is only a toy(but still dangerous), for hunting, it's just a heavy piece of wood, more like rabbit stick. As far as I know.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I had an out back one. It was heavier that the good plywood ones that you can buy today, but it still would come back if thrown at the right angle. You had to be very careful with it be cause it could really whack you. The grain of the wood was curved right with shape. I can’t throw them anymore, so I don't know if I still have it, but if I happen to find it I will post a picture of it. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Iv'e made a couple boomerangs thru the years, finally gave up, they worked FAIR, but you also just gotta know how to throw it I believe, mebbe sombody has a u-tube video lesson ??????


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I was looking into them a couple of years ago, wanting the best weapon for hunting; they are quite tricky to make and throw, and don't work well with alot of trees, but they are great fun. I actually got the hang of throwing, it takes quite a wide arc for them to return. I believe the originals had many designs and the one we know are just the ones designed for returning. Look on You-tube, that's where I got the info I needed.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

there are many types of boomerangs the retuning ones that we commonly think of are basically toys of for flushing and stunning birds. a actual hunting boomerang does not return and has more in common with a rabbit stick than the toys we commonly see. Boomerangs were also used as a weapon in tribal warfare.

This is the last I still own and it was kept because I like the wood, some of my others were more "functional" next to one of Pete's PPII's for size.


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

I've used on of these:









http://www.amazon.com/Aspen-Wooden-Boomerangs-Great-kids/dp/B000GET16Y/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1295400263&sr=8-11

It is very light and wouldn't be suited for hunting at all, BUT! It is a blast! I take it ice fishing and the guys really get a kick out of it.
If you're just looking to have a bit of fun and kill some, this is the way to go.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the info and links, Finally my 2$ boomerang arrived, still couldn't get time to try it.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

In my late teens I came across one. It was over 2 feet and was the classic boomerang shape. It was made of wood but weather worn a bit, so I painted it up with designs befitting of the aborigines.

That thing was made to fly !!! The flight path was odd to me, yet with practice you could anticipate it's touch down. If I recall I would throw it over hand at about the 1-2 oclock angle. It would fly straight then swoop up quite high and to the left, where uopn it would return. I can't remember whether it returned to my right or my left, several yards away. That thing when it made it's way back was fit for damaging something.

Very scary in fact. My friend literally had to hit the dirt to not get taken out by it. I couldn't help laughing from watching him dive for the ground. He concurred, "not something you want to be hit by".


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Your correct Rayshot, it says throw it about 60° angle and it is made of plastic, paling to give a try on this SAT, I'll update the post after that. Still don't know it will come back to me or ended on someones head








.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Your correct Rayshot, it says throw it about 60° angle and it is made of plastic, paling to give a try on this SAT, I'll update the post after that. Still don't know it will come back to me or ended on someones head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one I had, had some weight to it, with the size and It being oak could really travel and do damage. Seeing it stick in the ground demonstrated what it's damage capability is. You really do want some open space, no one around. Those things can really travel.

It being new to me, as I watched such a shape fly, going end over end gives the impression of being in slow motion. It mesmerized me, and I had to be careful to keep in mind to be ready to duck. I had to be ready to duck or dodge because it was absolutely foreign to have something thrown, be able to return from mid air like that.

Have fun.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------

